# Doesn't want to go in crate....



## Kswift49 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi there,

I botched it with Mostyn's crate... I decided to use 2. One is in the living room where all of the daytime action is and the second is in my bedroom for the night.
I messed up the protocol with the day crate because of LIFE and things that go on in the human world for his safety while unsupervised.. :-[ by not having the time to coax him into a relaxed state..when I'm home he becomes my shadow and will refuse to go in for a rest when he needs to nod off for a nap..


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

It's not too late to change your pup's mind about the crate. You will have to work harder and longer to do it, but you can make the crate a soothing place. If you are using wire crates, make sure to cover it so that it is as denlike as possible. While you can crate your puppy if it is too excited, never use the crate as punishment. Good luck.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

The age of the pup would be helpful. Take 1 of the crates away and keep the other in the kitchen or a room where you spend most of your time. Hide treats in there when he is not looking. Also, put treats in there while he is looking and leave the door open all the time and do not give him treats inside the house unless they are in the crate. Anytime you leave him alone he should be crated with treats hidden in one or two towels and they should be tied up with rope so it takes time to get them out. Good luck and be consistent. Also do more reading up on crate training. *Do not* let him out if he whines or barks!


----------



## Kswift49 (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I have resolved the issue with bits of turkey filled into a "kong" :-*


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Glad to hear the turkey is working!

Savannah uses two crates and has for quite some time. Using the two crates has been necessary for us, but since we are not following normal crate protocol, it has taken more time, more effort, and more experimentation to establish a routine that works for both of us. Like you, we also started with super-awesome-yummy treats and we still use them occasionally for reinforcement. After a bit of experimentation, we found that reserving one type of high-value treat only for crate entry made the process easier.


----------

